# Going to Crete



## ErikWestblom (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm going to Crete this summer, and would gladly take advice from anyone who's been there. Going to go hunting for spiders and scorps. Hoping to find Mesobuthus, Euscorpius, Lycosa, Salticidae, Latrodectus, Steatoda etc.

Got experience hunting in Turkey, but I totally missed out on Theridiidae and scorps 

I probably won't be doing any hunting during nighttime, so no blacklighting.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 9, 2009)

you might see if crete has Eresidae spiders. they are freaking cute! at least some species are protected in some areas they are found in, though


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 10, 2009)

If I happen to find any Eresidae, I'll just photograph them I think, not collect.

There are other extremely rare species on crete, such as Iurus dufoureius (large scorpion) and Macrothele cretica (indigenous species, only occurs on Crete). If I happen to find these, there's no way I'm collecting... or revealing locality  But I'll take loads of photos down there!


----------



## Svinth (Jun 15, 2009)

I am going to Crete too this summer, it´s a family vacation, but i´m def gonna look for scorps, spiders and other bugs too..


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 15, 2009)

Svinth said:


> I am going to Crete too this summer, it´s a family vacation, but i´m def gonna look for scorps, spiders and other bugs too..


Yeah same here  Going with my GF, but she wanted to go look for some reptiles anyway


----------

